# Wing Commander Bob Middlemiss



## Strike (1 Aug 2013)

I'm surprised it hasn't been posted yet.

For those who knew him, we will remember his great smile, his sense of humour, his stories about his career as a pilot and officer, his love of single malt and the ladies!   ;D

One of the few Honourary Colonels that were given the right to hold the position beyond the normal 2 year term, he became a fixture in the field for 427 SOAS during exercises.  In fact, I recall him always being more than happy to stay in the field for the full experience.  He was a tough man, taking a hit during someone's run for the gavel at a flight suit mess dinner.  He got right back up and asked for a drink while the CO looked completely horrified!   :nod:

Rest in peace my friend.  You meant so much to so many and will be missed.

http://barrie.ctvnews.ca/robert-middlemiss-decorated-fighter-pilot-dies-at-93-1.1392078
http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/news-template-standard.page?doc=rcaf-legend-hcol-bob-middlemiss-93-passes-away%2Fhjs9fxci
http://www.427squadron.com/middlemiss.html


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (1 Aug 2013)

Strike said:
			
		

> I'm surprised it hasn't been posted yet.
> 
> For those who knew him, we will remember his great smile, his sense of humour, his stories about his career as a pilot and officer, his love of single malt and the ladies!   ;D
> 
> ...



RIP, one of the last of a great generation of Cdn aviators


----------

